

Ecomom Post Mortem - dmor
http://www.scribd.com/doc/137629166/Ecomom-Post-Mortem

======
a_macgregor
\----"Our discounts are meant to be one time only, but we can't limit them by
customer so every order ends up sold 50% off. Said another way, for every
additional $60 average order shipped our variable cost is $89 and we lose of
$29. " ----

That's is incredibly odd they where using Magento, which does have the
capability to limit promotions to be used once per customer.

------
qiqing
That was the most nuanced and poignantly intense business case study I've ever
read.

------
codewright
That was incredible. Thank you for sharing this.

